Ask HN: Is the star rating system a good indicator of restaurant quality? - munchieboy
======
Eridrus
Nope. What you generally want is good recommendations. Star systems are just a
rough initial estimate that often combines info you don't care about.

~~~
munchieboy
When you say “recommendations”, do you mean word of mouth or personalized
based on your preferences?

~~~
Eridrus
I don't really care how they're computed, right? All I want is someone to tell
me where to eat and be good at it.

It could be based on my preferences, and how I've rated things before, it
could be based on social data, it could be based on a conversation with a
chatbot. It could be a combination of all of the above.

The way the information is derived is really unimportant, the important thing
is that I am happy with where you tell me to go.

